# Is there a particular way for Xmonad



## joplass (Sep 10, 2015)

I have installed x11-wm/xmonad, but so far I am unable to run it.  I get the blank screen as expected but SuperKey+shift+enter does not give me anything (urxvt is defined in xmonad.hs), Super+P does not get me dmenu even though dmenu was successfully installed.

Is there a good how to somewhere? 

Thanks to all.


----------



## xavi (Sep 10, 2015)

joplass said:


> Is there a good how to somewhere?



You could try https://wiki.haskell.org/Xmonad


----------



## joplass (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you.  Out of all the internet searches I did, that's the one I did not get.


----------

